# Baby girl Pepper



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I finally received a call from the vet at 3:45 this afternoon. Pepper has responded so favorably to her intravenous regimen that the vet said I may have her home with me. Seriously?????!!:w00t: 
Her liver values are still a bit elevated, but she said she's been eating small meals most of the day on Nutrical mixed with the prescription diet the vet wants her on at the moment. She is also very low in calcium and she wants to check these two levels again on Monday. I only need give her several small meals a day so as not to overtax her GI tract, administer one more dose of wormer (even though she didn't test positive, they said this particular med is soothing to the gut) and give a daily pouch of FortiFlora for replacing good bacteria in her digestive system for about a week. The heavy duty antibiotics she's been hooked up to for the last 24 hours have literally killed off everything and we need the good stuff back. 
I still don't know what happened or why, which is scary to me....but I am crying so many tears of joy at the moment that it's paling into insignificance for the rest of this day. I can worry and wonder tomorrow cuz my baby is home with me and things actually look good. She even engaged Squeege as soon as she came home....what a _far cry_ from the lackluster condition of one day ago! I don't know, except by the grace of God, how she turned around like this. The prognosis was so dim and I wasn't offered much hope at all. 

24 hours.


I guess I have only 3 things left to say now. What a difference a day makes.......THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL for your prayers..............and most of all, to God be the glory. :chili:
I snapped these of Pepper as soon as we got home (after I cuddled her and told her how much I adore her, I mean). Doesn't it almost look like she's smiling...? My baby girl. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's wonderful and she looks great! I hope she continues to heal from whatever the illness was.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, God, for answering our prayers!!! :tender: 

Sandra, I am soooooo happy for you and sweet, sweet Pepper!:chili::chili::chili: 

And, yes, your precious darling looks like she is smiling. She IS smiling ... no doubt about it!:wub::wub::wub:

I hope you all rest well tonight. And, pleasant puppy dreams for Pepper. :tender:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh that is so great!! You are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! She's home and doing great!! :chili: Give her some extra snuggles for me and tell her I think she looks beautiful. :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just read and commented on the other post. I was THRILLED to see this one immediately afterward. YAY Pepper! Keep it up precious girl. Keep that smile on your face. I am so happy with this news! 

Take a breath Sandra, I know you need it! Continued prayers for a healthy Pepper.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear this good news Sandra!!!! I am praying that she continues to improve and return to her normal self! She looks happy to be back home in mommy's warm arms!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Miss Pepper, you scared all of us very badly! But sooooo glad to see her looking so much better. She's a heart stealer!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

HALLELUJAH! WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!

Sandra, how relieved you must be! I'm sending you a big old cyber hug! Even Jim asked awhile ago if I'd heard how Miss Pepper was doing.

Paxton is sending big licks. We are all so thankful for the good news!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili:THANK GOD ......


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandra,
Fabulous news! Thank you God!!! rayer::ThankYou:
She's adorable, yes smiling and her eyes say she's so glad to be home....phew!!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you Lord!! Yep, she is definitely smiling!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandra, I hadn't seen your earlier post today but read this one first. It really sounds like HGE. Tilly had it when she was about 18 months old. She was fine at 6:30 a.m. and on deaths door steps by 3:30 p.m. My DH rushed her to our regular Vets who did blood work and gave her SubQ fluids and arranged for her to go to the Emergency Clinic as she would have to stay there until she was better. Like Pepper, they gave her the IV of antibiotics but gave me little hope and had me prepare for the worst. By the next day Tilly was much better and they let me take her home. The following morning it was as if nothing had been wrong and she was up and playing. 

The symptoms sound like Pepper's. She was vomiting and had blood in her stool and it just came up all of a sudden. It was Dr. Jaimie that calmed me. She told me that she saw cases of HGE often in toy dogs and that it wasn't as bad as it seemed if it was caught early. Until then, I had never even heard of HGE -- so, of course, I turned to SM and also looked at everything online that I could find. Tilly hasn't had any other bouts of HGE or any other problems and she's now 5 years old.

I'm so glad that Pepper is better and home with you. I'm still praying that all is well. And of course she's smiling in the pics -- she's home and with her Mom and her Squeege.  

Look up HGE and see if these are the symptoms that Pepper had.

Hugs to you and prayers and hugs to Pepper.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: :cheer:

Such awesome news, big snuggles for her tonight  :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Oh thank God! We just got home from a doggy event at local wineries, and I had to check in to see how Pepper was doing. I'm crying AGAIN, but this time it is tears of joy.

Kiss the baby girl for Awntie Sylie, MiMi, Ray & Ru. We love her to pieces!:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sandra, that is FANTASTIC! 
All your love, and vetting and the SM prayers really worked their magic.
I am so glad your Pepper is home with you as she continues to get better.
What a horrible fright you've been through.
I am so happy for you and Pepper and Squeegee.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am soooo glad she is doing soooo much better!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's wonderful news!! you must be so relieved and thrilled to have her home. xxxoooPepper


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandra - I just finished reading your other thread and commented on it and am overjoyed at seeing this one. What a relief. :chili: OMG - they really know how to scare us to death. Pepper does indeed look like she's smiling and must be so happy to be home. Thank God and your vet for helping Pepper make it. I hope you can find out the cause so that you can try to prevent it ever from happening again. Now all of you get some rest. You must all be so stressed out from it. Just cuddle together with your two fluffs. :wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am glad she is better. Praise God!!:chili::chili: I hope everyone sleeps well, tonight. Keep us updated.:wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sandra, I am sooooooooo HAPPY that little Pepper is doing so well. That is fantastic news..............and your darling Pepper IS definitely smiling in those photos. She's happy to be home with such a loving mommy :wub: What a cutie pie !!!
Jenna


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Fabulous new!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:Thank heaven.


----------



## LoveMyFurbabies! (May 28, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that Pepper is doing better. Sending hugs and prayers of thanksgiving!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank goodness!!!!:chili::chili:

Now when she's all better.....make her get a job to help pay her doctor bills!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very glad to read this!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love you sweet Miss Pepper, I love you to pieces. A thousand kisses. Well, two kisses, more would surely be annoying.:smootch::wub2:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear Pepper is doing better.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper, Squeegee and I are deeply touched at the outpouring of concern that the members of this forum lavished upon us during the most frightening time of our lives. Rallies of support, well wishes, prayers, advice, suggestions,sharing of personal experiences, and everything else one could imagine has been offered in excess by the finest people I've never met. ((wink)) I am emotionally exhausted from what we've just been through for the last 3 days, but the outcome definitely makes it somehow easier to bear. I am taking my little girl in to the vet early next week for a liver value _recheck_ and to gain advice on upping Pepper's calcium level safely. For the next week she has to eat small meals several times daily, and with Nutrical squirted on it to get her weight up (refusing food for 4 days wreaked havoc on her liver). Someone asked if her levels were high before---no, she had a blood test done many, many months ago and it was negative for elevated liver values. The anorexia caused one of those liver values to balloon way up, according to the vet. The initial diagnosis was indeed HGE as was suggested in a previous post, but perhaps since it wasn't addressed/treated as quickly as it should have been by the Austin vet (when I first brought her to him), she rapidly deteriorated and it affected other organs as well. By the time she got to her own vet here at home she was well into a systems-wide organ failure with shock and death imminent. But for the quick action of our fabulous vet, prayers offered up by Pepper's Spoiled Maltese family, and of course the healing hand of the Almighty, I might be penning a very different end to this thread. No one has been able to tell me definitively what brought this on or how we can prevent or minimize it happening again, however. So I intend to cover this with the vet when I see her again in a few days for our checkup. 

But for tonight, there is indeed justice for Pepper...and although my questions remain unanswered, my prayers have been fully answered. My tiny fluff is sleeping soundly in her bed this evening, dreaming her sweet puppy dog dreams, whatever they might be. 

*And for tonight, just for tonight, that'll be enough for me.*

Love you all....so much. XOXOXO


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

almitra said:


> But for tonight, there is indeed justice for Pepper...and although my questions remain unanswered, my prayers have been fully answered. My tiny fluff is sleeping soundly in her bed this evening, dreaming her sweet puppy dog dreams, whatever they might be.
> 
> *And for tonight, just for tonight, that'll be enough for me.*
> 
> Love you all....so much. XOXOXO


This post makes me so happy! I will now sleep better myself knowing Pepper is home in her bed where she belongs. Sleep tight! Relax!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:I love you, Sandra. I love Squeegee. I love Pepper. I love Pepper. That has to count for something. All this love for your sweet babies just has to stand behind them...and you. Good night, sweet dreams. All will be well and right. Hugs and kisses...all sleep well and dream of sunshine, lollipops and rainbows.:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank goodness she is alright!!! I know you are thrilled!!! Yeah for little Pepper!!! Thanks so much for the update!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw and read your other post for the first time this AM, and planned when finished reading thru to post with offer of prayers and support BUT when I got to the end and saw you had started a new, updated thread I came right here!
I am so THRILLED! to read that your precious little Pepper has turned around to being better!! :chili: ( Thank you God!)


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How is our sweet Miss Pepper this morning? You were in my thoughts first thing this morning.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Hge*

As Lynn(Lacie's mom) suggested, I did some research on HGE. How scary!:smpullhair: I am always learning something new on SM. According to what I read, toy dogs are more susceptible to HGE. It usually occurs in dogs from 2-4 yrs of age. I have never heard of this illness. I am always learning something new on SM. I wish more was know about HGE.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy Pepper is feeling better. I agree with April we learn so much on this site. I now know that if I see these symptoms in Lilly I'll be in the vets office in a snap.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just checking in to see how sweet little Pepper is doing this morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Sandra - checking in on Pepper. Hope you're all sleeping in this morning. Still sending prayers. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> As Lynn(Lacie's mom) suggested, I did some research on HGE. How scary!:smpullhair: I am always learning something new on SM. According to what I read, toy dogs are more susceptible to HGE. It usually occurs in dogs from 2-4 yrs of age. I have never heard of this illness. I am always learning something new on SM. I wish more was know about HGE.


April -- I didn't know anything about HGE either -- had never heard of it -- UNTIL Tilly got it. We almost lost her with that episode. They really don't have any idea what causes it and there isn't a true cure for it. It's so scary, but, luckily Tilly survived and hasn't had another event. And yes, if not treated immediately it can cause organs too fail and death. Once treated with antibiotics and subQ fluids they seem to bounce back very quickly and within 1-2 days you would never believe that they were ever ill. It comes on so fast and they're close to dying and then within 1-2 days, they're completely healthy. Tilly lost about 2 pounds at the time and it took several months for her to regain her weight. That was about 3 years ago, but I know that I'll never forget it.

I'm so glad that Pepper is doing better and am just checking in to see how she's during today. Prayers still being sent.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone.  Pepper is eating so very well now & I acquired some vanilla Greek yogurt to help with the low calcium issue (at least til I can talk to the vet about it at the follow up visit in a day or 2). I am most anxious to have those liver enzyme levels checked again, though, as they were still elevated somewhat when I took her home yesterday......though not dangerously so, of course. I just got a phone call from the vet's office an hour ago and they were checking up on her and asking how she was doing. It is so nice of them to follow through with a call the next day even when I am seeing them again tomorrow anyhow. 
Brodies Daddy (Mark) took me out to get baby Pepper some Blue Buffalo canned food and Blue Buffalo grain-free puppy kibble when she will be ready to begin eating regular kibble again (not for a week, the vet advises)...and PuppyLover (Sunnie) sent me a wonderful recipe that's jam packed with goodness for even the finickiest eater. She also gave me info about acquiring the recipe for a homemade Nutrical substitute that's higher in protein that she got from the nice lady at Silverbrook Maltese. 
Pepper had her bath today and took her final dose of Panacur (a wormer that coats and soothes the entire GI tract---they said she tested negative for any helminths, but the soothing effect is what was sought). Additionally, I am putting a dose of FortiFlora (good GI tract bacteria) into her food daily for a week to restore intestinal balance after those heavy duty antibiotics raged thru her for 24 straight hours, killing everything they encountered whether bad or good. 
She played with her bobo today a few times and ran & frolicked with Squeege as well. She is still resting a bit more than usual, but all things considered, the change is nothing short of remarkable. And yes, Lynn & April, I did a google for HGE also & it is scary! I learn something here everyday and this was a lesson I will never forget---I hope & pray nothing like this ever occurs again in any of my babies, but if I see it I will KNOW what it looks like and can have the vet begin treating immediately and not stand for them waiting for 6 trillion test results while valuable time is lost. The initial vet's delay in treating almost cost me my sweet angel's life. To me, it is critical to treat the symptoms even if you don't know yet what the exact cause is. Pepper lost about 1/2 pound thru all this and we're working on getting some meat back on her slight frame right now, too. 
So, that's about it for today, but when we get tested again tomorrow we'll have more information, but it certainly appears that this course of treatment is definitely what was needed. FYI ya'll---watch for nausea/vomiting with bloody diarrhea that literally comes out of nowhere and strikes an otherwise healthy happy fluff. Get it diagnosed quickly and don't waste time...this HGE thing is _not_ to be trifled with.

Again, many thanks to you all for caring about us so much and praying for Pepperoni when the odds were decidedly against us. ((hugs))


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So relieved that Pepper is moving in the right direction. Give her a super big hug for me and again so happy that she is feeling so much better:wub:
Jenna


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandra - that is such great news.:chili: Boy, what a scare. :huh:Thank goodness she's coming around so well. I, too, googled HGE and though I have heard of it before I get very confused with all the acronyms around and I'm not that old a hand at Maltese, having gotten Tyler a little less than two years ago. 

I really think SM is a godsend when it comes to helping us help our fluffs. I swear that there is no one else in my life that I would trust as much as this group here when it comes to Tyler's health and wellbeing. Wonderful wisdom and support and so thankful we found SM. I know you are too. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Sandra,

I am so happy for you:wub: and your little girl:wub:

Hugs


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sandra, I am beyond relieved and ecstatic that Pepper is doing so much better! I haven't had much time lately to be on SM unfortunately but I do check in as often as I can...I saw your other thread about Pepper's mysterious illness earlier and couldn't help but think how familiar all those symptoms sounded. My Bailey had almost the exact same thing happen to him back in January. Perfectly healthy baby boy (just a year old then) and out of no where late one night, he started getting really bad loose stools. He literally cried all night to be taken outside because he had to "go" - within about 24 hours, there was blood in his stools and he started throwing up. It started off looking like an upset tummy to something much more serious - it quickly escalated to him refusing food and barely moving around. I rushed him in to the vet and as soon as we got there, he had a VERY bloody stool (it was all dark red...sorry for being so gross). The vet ran all the tests you mentioned - they checked for parasites, pancreatitis, etc and nothing came up. Then they did a barium x-ray (it's a series of x-rays and they monitor the movement of the barium down the digestive tract) which made it look an awful lot like an obstruction in his tummy. By that time he was dehydrated and in pain - he couldn't stop throwing up. He was kept in the ER that night and the next morning they did an emergency exploratory surgery on him to see if there really was an obstruction. Well....they didnt find anything!! (even though from the x-rays, she had said she was 90% sure there was something in there) Anyways, after his surgery, he was still VERY sick for about a week...he wouldnt eat and still was VERY nauseous (couldnt even keep down his meds). He had to be hospitalized during the day that week so they could give him fluids and his meds by injection. I never got an answer as to WHAT caused this. HGE was one of the things we thought was a possibility but it was never officially diagnosed. All I know is it was SO SCARY to have him go downhill so fast and even though now I wish I hadn't let the vet talk me in to surgery so fast, I'm glad we acted quickly and that Bailey made it through that terrible episode. 

I've been thinking about you and Pepper...and praying for good news. I'm soooo happy to be reading your update about her doing so much better! You're a wonderful Mommy to Pepper...so glad she's back home with you and on her way to a full recovery.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandra -- this is such positive news. I'm so happy that Miss Pepper is doing so well. It's so insane that a healthy fluff can get so sick in just a days time and then, after getting the anitibiotics and subQ fluids can seemingly get well just as quickly.

Pepper, you are so lucky to have such a great Mom. I'm so happy that you're feeling better.

Continuining prayers that all is well with her tests tomorrow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I really think SM is a godsend when it comes to helping us help our fluffs. I swear that there is no one else in my life that I would trust as much as this group here when it comes to Tyler's health and wellbeing. Wonderful wisdom and support and so thankful we found SM. I know you are too. :grouphug:


Sue -- I know that without SM's support, and especially without Dr. Jaimie's knowledge and reassurance, I might not be alive today because I was sooooooooooooooooooooo stressing out when Tilly got so sick with HGE. The ER vets really had prepared me for the worst. I was a wreck -- but all my SM friends helped me through the ordeal. I agree that this group is a Godsend.

And all the prayers that SM has send for each of our fluffs and for us too in time of need have really helped.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Pepper is doing better. Whatever she has/had...I think this seems to happen a lot in Maltese. I wish there were more answers as to what is going on exactly.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

what an ordeal you had to go through :crying:!! I'm so glad that Pepper is back in your arms now :grouphug:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sandra, I am beyond relieved and ecstatic that Pepper is doing so much better! I haven't had much time lately to be on SM unfortunately but I do check in as often as I can...I saw your other thread about Pepper's mysterious illness earlier and couldn't help but think how familiar all those symptoms sounded. My Bailey had almost the exact same thing happen to him back in January. Perfectly healthy baby boy (just a year old then) and out of no where late one night, he started getting really bad loose stools. He literally cried all night to be taken outside because he had to "go" - within about 24 hours, there was blood in his stools and he started throwing up. It started off looking like an upset tummy to something much more serious - it quickly escalated to him refusing food and barely moving around. I rushed him in to the vet and as soon as we got there, he had a VERY bloody stool (it was all dark red...sorry for being so gross). The vet ran all the tests you mentioned - they checked for parasites, pancreatitis, etc and nothing came up. Then they did a barium x-ray (it's a series of x-rays and they monitor the movement of the barium down the digestive tract) which made it look an awful lot like an obstruction in his tummy. By that time he was dehydrated and in pain - he couldn't stop throwing up. He was kept in the ER that night and the next morning they did an emergency exploratory surgery on him to see if there really was an obstruction. Well....they didnt find anything!! (even though from the x-rays, she had said she was 90% sure there was something in there) Anyways, after his surgery, he was still VERY sick for about a week...he wouldnt eat and still was VERY nauseous (couldnt even keep down his meds). He had to be hospitalized during the day that week so they could give him fluids and his meds by injection. I never got an answer as to WHAT caused this. HGE was one of the things we thought was a possibility but it was never officially diagnosed. All I know is it was SO SCARY to have him go downhill so fast and even though now I wish I hadn't let the vet talk me in to surgery so fast, I'm glad we acted quickly and that Bailey made it through that terrible episode.
> 
> I've been thinking about you and Pepper...and praying for good news. I'm soooo happy to be reading your update about her doing so much better! You're a wonderful Mommy to Pepper...so glad she's back home with you and on her way to a full recovery.


 Nida, I can relate to agreeing to virtually anythinga vet wants to try in an effort to find out what's so very wrong...and then later on, wishing we hadn't wasted our fluff's precious time and our money on endless dead ends. As my vet here in Tyler said, "it's less important to put a name to what's wrong than it is to treat the symptoms right away-let's get to work". She (and I, obviously) wanted a definitive diagnosis and a cause...for purposes of preventing future recurrence. But when your baby is literally at the threshold of death, you will do _anything_ to reverse the condition. You and I acted out of genuine love and concern for our fluffs (and yes, fear and emotion, too), so we made decisions we may not have made if we hadn't been in such heart-rending circumstances. But what's important is that we sought medical help right away and our babies lived because SOMEONE took the appropriate action before it was too late. And we ourselves now know the signs/symptoms that quickly escalated in our babies, so WE will recognize them again the instant this happens to another of our fluffs or somebody else's. I don't wish this on anyone. If our experiences, and Lynn's, can help others in similar circumstances, and a fluff gets help quickly as a result, then we've done a good thing. Shedding light on a health issue that seems to assault our fluffs so heinously is a real service to our fellow SM family members. :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you again everyone for the well wishes---Pepper is back over at the vet's for her liver enzyme re-draw so we can (hopefully) see that the numbers are continuing to decrease. If her appetite and action are any indication, she's well on her way to being _SuperFluff_ again: they weighed her when she came in and her weight only two days ago was only 4.8 and now it is 5.5!!!! I am sooo happy! She is running her laps around the dining room table, doing her tricks, eating like a horse, and barking the sentinel whenever she sees people walking by outside the window from her perch atop my bed. It warms my heart. I fully expect good news only, so I'll be sure to share that the instant I get her back.  Til then......


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i had missed this but im soo happy she is doing better , hugs and prayers for her recovery are being said.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

almitra said:


> Thank you again everyone for the well wishes---Pepper is back over at the vet's for her liver enzyme re-draw so we can (hopefully) see that the numbers are continuing to decrease. If her appetite and action are any indication, she's well on her way to being _SuperFluff_ again: they weighed her when she came in and her weight only two days ago was only 4.8 and now it is 5.5!!!! I am sooo happy! She is running her laps around the dining room table, doing her tricks, eating like a horse, and barking the sentinel whenever she sees people walking by outside the window from her perch atop my bed. It warms my heart. I fully expect good news only, so I'll be sure to share that the instant I get her back.  Til then......


 

Im so happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :chili::chili::chili::chili: to hear made my day :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I am so happy for Pepper and you! Wonderful news!


----------



## NWmaltesemom (Jul 24, 2011)

Sandra 

Just picked up the two posts on Pepper. I hope she will continue to improve. It is so scary when they get sick and have to be hospitalized. Sounds like she is on the mend now and I know how relieved you must be.

Donna


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi again everybody, just retrieved my baby girl from the vet's office. Her liver ALT was found to be 103 (100 is the high end of normal, so the vet is VERY happy), and the other value that was originally 919 is down to 600 (normal is 200), but she says it's the decrease we are looking for, so she is happy with that number also & the fact that it decreased so much in just a day and a half. She fully expects anything that's dropped by 1/3 in 36 hours will be a perfect when next tested, which will be the final follow up in 6 weeks. She also says Pepper needs no more meds of any sort and that she is doing extremely well now.  I am so happy, ya'll. Just wanted to share the good news with my SM family!!!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

That's wonderful news.....:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandra - what wonderful news. Sounds like Miss Pepper is feeling her oats again and doing great. So glad that all those numbers have decreased radically. Talk about dodging the bullet. You are both very lucky. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033epper -- you go girl!!!

Sandra, what awesome news. I'm so glad that Pepper seems to be out of the woods and is doing so well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We are so happy for all of you! Yay, Pepper!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

now that's the kind of update I like!! :aktion033:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

such a positive update.......................I am so happy to hear this good news :wub::thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful, Wonderful news!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad Pepper is doing so much better!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

woohoo Pepper!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandra - how's Pepper doing today? Back to her old self? Boy I'm exhausted from all we've gone through on SM . I need a vacation. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

almitra said:


> Hi again everybody, just retrieved my baby girl from the vet's office. Her liver ALT was found to be 103 (100 is the high end of normal, so the vet is VERY happy), and the other value that was originally 919 is down to 600 (normal is 200), but she says it's the decrease we are looking for, so she is happy with that number also & the fact that it decreased so much in just a day and a half. She fully expects anything that's dropped by 1/3 in 36 hours will be a perfect when next tested, which will be the final follow up in 6 weeks. She also says Pepper needs no more meds of any sort and that she is doing extremely well now.  I am so happy, ya'll. Just wanted to share the good news with my SM family!!!!!


 
Oh Pepper such great news smoochessss:smootch:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Sandra - how's Pepper doing today? Back to her old self? Boy I'm exhausted from all we've gone through on SM . I need a vacation. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 She is. I would say today is the first day she is 100%! So happy


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a difference a few days can make! Hugs to you, Pepper and Squeegee


----------

